# Pagefield Mill, Wigan - March 2010



## ojay (Apr 18, 2010)

*Rylands Mill,
aka Pagefield Mill
aka Gidlow Works*

*Visited By Ojay.*

Whilst in Wigan a couple of weeks back looking for another location I spotted this derelict mill in the distance, with it's striking features and distinct chimney, I decided to take a closer look.

Access was cheeky; Workmen appeared to be working around the front somewhere and had left one of the usually secure doors unlocked, so I decided to head on in for a mooch.

The building itself originally a cotton mill, was also occupied by Wigan and Leigh college since 1985, and has now since re-located accross the way, this can actually be seen in one of the photos below.

I spent at least 2 hours inside wandering around due to the shear size of the place. Eventually I found myself on the rooftop, which had some great views overlooking Wigan and surrounding areas, after about 30 mins up here taking a few photos, I decided to head back down and call it a day. There was just so much to see in this place and I have only included a fraction of what I saw of the place.

*SOME HISTORY:*

The mill was built in 1867, to designs by George Woodhouse for John Rylands, one of the area's largest cotton manufacturers. The Grade II
listed complex includes the former spinning mill, weaving shedsand engine house and chimney.







Owned by John_Rylands it replaced an earlier mill. Noted for it decorative brickwork in whirs and Staffordshire blue brick. In the original 1865-ish layout there were two 460HP twin cylinder J. Musgrave engines. They had 40in cylinders and a 6ft stroke running at 42rpm on steam at 80psi. The 19ft flywheel drove geared drives. This was converted in 1900 by Sharples to 140 psi triple expansion engine. It is thought that this was done when the mules were replaced by ring frames.

It has now been aquired by MCR Property group who are in the process of planning to restore the mill building which will house a mixture of apartments with views over Mesnes Park. The development will also comprise of a number of modern townhouses and office space over 4 levels.


Thanks for looking 

*Externals*





















*Chimney*






*Paint Shop*





















*Various Floors*




































*Main Stairwell*






*Remains Of Old College*





















*Rooftop*






*JJB Stadium*






*Wigan and Leigh college*






*Tower*


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 18, 2010)

Fabulous looking mill. Love the brickwork. 
Lol @ Ye Paint Shoppe.  Good stuff.


----------



## TK421 (Apr 20, 2010)

Fantastic Ojay, really great photos, and I love the effort the builders of these places went into with the brickwork, the attention to detail is simply excellent. Really great report


----------

